# AIRDAM CLUTCHING



## BIGBEARJOHN (Feb 16, 2009)

*OK SO I MAY HAVE MISSED THE SECTION ON HERE AND IT MAY ALREADY HAVE BEEN COVERED.*
*HERE IS MY QUESTION. I WAS WOUNDERING HOW WELL AIRDAM CLUTCHING WORKS. ALL I WANT TO DO IS TURN BIGGER TIRES EASIER. ALSO TRY TO GET BETTER ACCEL AND GRUNT OFF THE LINE. IF IT WORKS WELL WHAT STAGE SHOULD I GET. :thinking:*


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yes it works VERY well.. Worth EVERY penny..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I would use Coop45 or Tony James if it was mine. I have used both Coop an Tony...both do great work with YEARS of experiance. Airdam's work is a little different but on the KQ"s Coop45's and Tony James mod #3+ is better. This is just my opinion but if you get Airdam's stage one which is the pirmary he does both the fixed and moveable sheave. When you do the inner fixed sheave you belt it then outta line with secondary. THe only way it will not be is with secondary work and that is pointless IMO unless you wanna try to gain top end. I know I will have some disagree and that is fine. I would go with whoever you want. I can get you Tony's or Coops contact info if you want it. I have Tony's work on mine right now...the 3+ mod with 1mm shim.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

It sure helped my 400 turn 29.5s! thats good enough for me. I don't know about the suzukis, but I havent had any problems with it and there are SEVERAL cat guys running it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wouldnt buy anything from them. If you want to know why PM me.


----------

